# All I want for Christmas is...



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

My nieces to love the presents I got for them.


Your turn...


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

All I want for Christmas is to get these two guitars I'm working on to their new owners before Christmas. Oh , and a partridge in a pear tree and a beer.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

a few days off..... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

To record with the band .


Edit: Woohoo , 100 posts!


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

lots of chop building practice and a beer....


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

im getting some stuff for my computer


i bought myself a christmas present already. Love Rock.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...to finish my first cd AND be happy with it.

-dh


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"If wishes were horses..."*

All I want for Christmas is to catch up on my backlog of repairs so I'd stop getting grumpy phone calls asking "When's it gonna be done?"

I'd also like these same guys to pick it up in less than 3 weeks after I've phoned to say the amp is ready...


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...to finish my first cd AND be happy with it.
> 
> -dh


The man asked what you wanted for Christmas, not what impossible stunt you'd like to be the first person to pull off. Just ask for world peace- it's more achievable. Haha.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

...is for our drummer to find a baby sitter who will be there when he needs one. Hard enough getting good gigs, even harder when you have to schedule it around someone's baby sitter needs.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Spend time with the wifey and the 1 1/2 kids we have...oh and have a few drinks:tongue:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

a kick in the nuts with a frozen boot.


(I hate X-mas)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would like a new pair of slippers. The ones I have now have holes in them and reek bad enough to melt snow.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> a kick in the nuts with a frozen boot.
> 
> 
> (I hate X-mas)


I think that's exactly what coming for me. It's either coming from my wife, my girlfriend, or my x-girlfriend, or that woman who is neither. Middle age sucks.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

MaxWedge said:


> I think that's exactly what coming for me. It's either coming from my wife, my girlfriend, or my x-girlfriend, or that woman who is neither. Middle age sucks.


If you have a wife AND a girlfriend on the go, you might have it coming. :rockon2:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

PRS Singlecut or McCarty!:banana: Not likely, but seriously, just spend time with my wife and 8 year old son. This time of year is great for him! Oh yeah, and have a few beers.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

nine said:


> If you have a wife AND a girlfriend on the go, you might have it coming. :rockon2:


It's coming for sure. Wife, girlfriend, x-girlfriend, and a possible wild card. I'm going to take up smokes again its safer.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

nine said:


> The man asked what you wanted for Christmas, not what impossible stunt you'd like to be the first person to pull off. Just ask for world peace- it's more achievable. Haha.


...eek! this guy knows me way too well!

 

-dh


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Get some of them cds I've had my eye on for some time now.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I got my Christmas present. Shovelling snow last week I knew something went wrong. I gave myself a double hernia. And not long ago I had C-5, C-6 fused. I don't think my GP is impressed. Sure feels like that frozen boot Milkman was referring to. Anybody else here believe in karma.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

MaxWedge said:


> Well I got my Christmas present. Shovelling snow last week I knew something went wrong. I gave myself a double hernia. And not long ago I had C-5, C-6 fused. I don't think my GP is impressed. Sure feels like that frozen boot Milkman was referring to. Anybody else here believe in karma.


Isn't C5/C6 a bomb?


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

your thinking of C-4


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

MaxWedge said:


> your thinking of C-4


Ahh ok then..


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

All I want for X-Mas is...











:rockon:


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> All I want for X-Mas is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DATS SO METAL \M/><\M/


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

mick7 said:


> DATS SO METAL \M/><\M/


ZOMG +1 FTW


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

World Peace.










and a John Petrucci signature Music Man guitar


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

MaxWedge said:


> Well I got my Christmas present. Shovelling snow last week I knew something went wrong. I gave myself a double hernia. And not long ago I had C-5, C-6 fused. I don't think my GP is impressed. Sure feels like that frozen boot Milkman was referring to. Anybody else here believe in karma.



Man that really sucks. Shovelling snow is among the leading causes of injury and even death in certain demographics.


Lots of guys keel over from shovelling snow.


It's a slow heal, but it will heal.


Take er easy.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

*Medicinal Stratocaster*

I have been advised by my GP, that when the bulging occurs to lay down on my back and let things settle back in place. The addition of my guitar on my lap helps. Odd Leo designed the strat the way he did. The relief on the back nicely snuggles the area affected. It really becomes a comfort thing. Love my strat.:rockon:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

MaxWedge said:


> Love my strat.:rockon:


:food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, I got my pair of slippers, so I am happy. :banana:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Well, I got my pair of slippers, so I am happy. :banana:


I got my microcube, I'm happy too:banana:


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Im hoping Future Shops gonnna have Wiis in stock.... Finnaly have enough money to buy one..


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Got my time off :banana: and got my BYOC mighty mouse kit, off to the workbench...


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Just got a gift card for Wii..I think I can wait till thew new year for one..:food-smiley-004:


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

I got a bunch of cds, money, food, candy, some more Wii games, and im waiting for my cousins to come over to my place so they can give me my surprise .

Edit: thats what I got for Christmas so far.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Supposedly best buy is going to have Wii's in stock on Friday Dec 29 so I'll take my chances and try to get my Christmas gift


----------

